# cryptsetup benchmark all chiphers and their implementations

## szatox

I'm playing with disk encryption and I noticed that cryptsetup benchmark only tests a few algorithms instead of all chiphers available.

Is there any way to force cryptsetup to benchmark all chiphers kernel provides?

Is there any way to test different implementations? 

 *Quote:*   

> # cryptsetup benchmark
> 
> # Tests are approximate using memory only (no storage IO).
> 
> PBKDF2-sha1       327680 iterations per second
> ...

 

Only 3 algorithms in 2 modes. What about tea, xtea, salsa20, blowfish, etc? I have those and more available. I can run for example xtea benchmark manualy, but I would like to have some way to test everything in a batch so I can easily collect results. Also, there are more modes available, I could use ctr or lrw for example. (and if I try to test salsa20, it says there is no such chipher available)

Now, I have e.g. 

name         : cbc(serpent)

driver       : cbc-serpent-sse2

name         : cbc(serpent)

driver       : cbc(serpent-generic)

in my /proc/crypto, how can I test them both to compare the speed?

Oh, and before someone says blowfish is old, rc4 sucks and aes is the way to go, let me remind you that links weaker than chipher exist in security chain. And I know rc4 sucks.

----------

## frostschutz

not quite what you're asking but maybe of interest anyway: http://www.metamorpher.de/files/cryptsetup-benchmark.html

----------

